# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من الارشيف(1)  المريخ يفوز على الهلال مرتين فى رمضان 1985م(هزيمتين فى ست ايام فقط )

## على الصغير

*من الارشيف(1)
المريخ يفوز على الهلال مرتين فى رمضان 1985م(هزيمتين فى ست ايام فقط )

إتفقت إدارتي المريخ والهلال على إقامة مباراتان وديتنان في شهر رمضان من العام 1985م دعما لخزينه الناديين
المباراه الاولى 
اقيمت يوم 4 يونيو 1985 فاز المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر 

أحرز للمريخ نجمه جمال أبوعنجة .. فى الدقيقه 14 من الشوط الاول

المباراه الثانيه 
اقيمت يوم 10 يونيو 1985 وفاز المريخ علي الهلال بهدف أحرزه الثعلب عصام الدحيش ..

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كنت شاهد عيان تلك المباريتين
كان المريخ وقتها نار منقد ومتسيد الساحة
ولا احد يستطيع مقارعته واتذكر بعد رمضان هزمناهم بأستاد الخرطوم بهدفي ابراهومة المسعودية وفي الدورة الثانية تكرر الفوز بهدفي ابراهومة ومامون صابون والهدف الثالث من فاول لعاطف القوز من قرب دائرة السنتر  لم يحتسبه الحكم عثمان احمد البشير وفي كاس السودان ايضاً هزمناهم بثلاثية حارقة ولعبنا النهائي مع مريخ الابيض والله اتمنى تكرار ذلك الجيل الذهبي بحق وحقيقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كانت ايام سعيدة ربي مناي تعيدها
نسعد فيها تاني ونعيد فيها الاماني

جمال ابو عنجه صاحب هدف المباراة الاولى


عصام الدحيش صاحب هدف المباراة التانيه

*

----------

